# EZ Fit Kit - Pre-Cut Camo Wraps



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

Curious if anyone has tried one of the EZ Fit Kit pre-cut camo kits?


We are looking to camo wrap a Can-Am outlander and I see they have an exact fit kit for it...


----------

